# Today's PS90 range trip...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shot 100 rounds thru my PS90 today. Only the 3rd time I have shot it, and only the 2nd time at an outdoor range.

I banged the Eotech before I even started, so it took me a few rounds to sight it in just slightly again. Damn it 

Anyway, Overall, I am still impressed with the gun at 50 yards. With the heavy trigger, I still hit left or right, with not enough consistancy to make Eotech adjustments. That's just me. The trigger isn't exactly match quality, and its very easy to move the gun.

Also, I am not sure if it really changes the trajectory, but I sometimes find myself holding the gun at a slight tilt. Whenever I saw this, I'd put it back straight, and try to remember to notice this.

I did all my shooting on a sandbag rest today. I guess I'll never be totally satisfied unless every shot is in the center, but I know that will never happen  Anyway, this is my best target. For whatever reason, it looks morre impressive in person than it does in the pic  










I did get to try the carry strap out a lot today, walking back and forth up the 50 and 100 yard range. I had the entire thing all to myself, so that was nice.

I did shoot a few rounds at 100 yards. Once again, most of the variation was me. 1 shot did hit dead on. the rest was either high or low. Its VERY hard to use a non magnified scope for bullseye shooting at that distance. I mean, if it was an animal or attacker, all the shots would have hit. I'm just my own worst critic. :smt177

I did notice that if I put my eye very close to the eotech, I'd do better. I don't think I'll move it back an inch or so on the rail, however, because in close quarter combat, it would be better to have it further forward. I'll just keep holding it closer to my face while on the bag rest.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't know why your down about that target. Heck at 50 yards I would say that's great and I had a good day. Dang boy you ain't had that gun no time yet. Show me one like six months from now and I'll cry in my beer with ya. Safe shooting and have fun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the world of rifles is new to me. Maybe I'm expecting too much outta myself


----------

